

Elon Musk: Failed Strut Caused SpaceX's ISS Rocket Disaster - Arjuna
http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/news/a16531/elon-musk-failed-strut-spacex-rocket-explosion

======
legitster
""This will cause some cost increase in the rocket," he said. "But nothing, we
think, will increase the price.""

A further reminder of Elon Musk's commitment to disruptive pricing.

